# white halfmoon



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought this guy on Friday, was not to crazy about the camera so the pic is not great. He was sold to me as a very young halfmoon betta. He is the closest to solid white that we have had around here in years. He does have some pastel color at the end of the tail which I hope grows out to solid white as he grows. I could not get him to flare as he is quite shy in a new surrounding but is warming up more. I will send more photos as he progresses. Any thoughts on him??


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Whats his name going to be?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no thoughts except: *drool*. He's beautiful.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I am still looking at names, I like something that is oriental or maybe hawaiian. I need to name the one in my avatar too along with the other 4 I have as well. So any suggestions, send them my way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, he's gorgeous! Where did you get him?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning boy


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice replies. I actually have been asking and waiting for my lfs to get white in. About 7 years ago I had the most beautiful solid white VT that I just loved, while doing a tank change he decided to jump and he landed on the kitchen floor...... I was so upset and have not been able to find another white until now. I did not care what kind of tail type it just had to be as solid white as possible, he is not perfect, he is very young as you can tell and does not have his full HM tail yet so it will be interesting to see if that touch of pastel blue goes away, I sure hope so. But his body is very white which is nice. So it was a nice wait and I hope to get a few more in a couple of weeks on a road trip hubby and I are taking. I have warned him alreay about this so he is ready he says. Very had color to get here and I just love white, pure, elegant and just beautiful. I am going to post more pics in a while as he matures....;-)


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

He's very handsome, I hope he keeps his solid white for you while he grows.


----------



## Superbee (Oct 27, 2011)

He's awesome, I never see totally white betta..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My white plakat has a kind of blue shimmer to him. I love white bettas.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

where did you get him?


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I got him at my lfs, they had 2 HM bettas come in. They never get HM due to the price they have to pay then charge us so this was a nice surprise and one I have been waiting for a long time. I did not care what kind of tail just as long as its white.

I am off to track down some more white bettas this weekend on a road trip hubby and I are taking. I hope to come home with at least one white betta if not two.

Thanks for the comments....;-)


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely pretty! I want one too! but petco and petsmart seem to not carry one of those, and I don't know any breeders near my area


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got mine at Petsmart.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I was not lucky in the betta department on this trip. We just stopped there and they have no white bettas, some yellowish colored ones but not even close to what mine is that snow white. He is not perfect by I am sooooo happy....:lol::lol::lol: that I did get him and was lucky too. So I am not coming home with any new bettas.

I did see a very beautiful HM that was red with black edging on the tail, he was beautiful but I am really after the whites. But I have 7 boys at the moment so that is good enough for now till another solid white comes my way.

But I did luck out in the goldfish department. I am coming home with a Chocolate Oranda and a solid white Ranchu that is just so adorable, his eyes are rimmed with a bit of orange, its the actual eye not on the skin and is he very a beauty. I have been after a blue or chocolate oranda all year now, and the ranchus we had come to our store were horrible. Oh I am soooo happy that I have both of these, now if the chocolate just stays that color I will be even happier. They are not tiny baby ones there is some growth showing on the head of the oranda so that tells me its a bit older.

I will definaltey post pics once we get settled at home.

:greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:


----------

